# would you still buy a pushlock bag?



## sdkitty

I think these may look a bit dated but I still like them.  would you still want one?  if you have one, do you carry it?


----------



## papertiger

100% 

As you may know I have the Venetia, to me because they are so '60s/'70s they can never look dated because they were always dated, even when new IYKWIM


----------



## A bottle of Red

What is a pushlock bag?


----------



## RueMonge

I carried one to church today. I have a Venetia and Sophia and I love them for their great leather. Even though the push lock is dated.


----------



## sdkitty

[/QUOTE]


papertiger said:


> 100%
> 
> As you may know I have the Venetia, to me because they are so '60s/'70s they can never look dated because they were always dated, even when new IYKWIM





RueMonge said:


> I carried one to church today. I have a Venetia and Sophia and I love them for their great leather. Even though the push lock is dated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404325


I have a black Blake with suede lining.  Not carrying it often partly due to weight but I don't really care if it's dated


----------



## sdkitty

A bottle of Red said:


> What is a pushlock bag?


see pic below your question


----------



## RueMonge

papertiger said:


> 100%
> 
> As you may know I have the Venetia, to me because they are so '60s/'70s they can never look dated because they were always dated, even when new IYKWIM


I never considered this, I love that 60s/70s vibe!


----------



## papertiger

A bottle of Red said:


> What is a pushlock bag?



When you have to push a lock down to open what is usually the flap. They even had them in the 1940s but they are synonymous with the 1960 and '70s

Like @RueMonge's or mine below:


----------



## RueMonge

papertiger said:


> When you have to push a lock down to open what is usually the flap. They even had them in the 1940s but they are synonymous with the 1960 and '70s
> 
> Like @RueMonge's or mine below:
> 
> View attachment 5404347


Oooooo that color! what color is the lining?


----------



## papertiger

RueMonge said:


> Oooooo that color! what color is the lining?



Dark red  - _that's_ why I bought it

I loved this bag and I_ still_ love this bag.


----------



## RueMonge

papertiger said:


> Dark red  - _that's_ why I bought it
> 
> I loved this bag and I_ still_ love this bag.


Beautiful. I bought my Sophia for the red suede lining.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I never knew the name for this style but I had a push lock bag when I was in high school (around 2005) and it was so cute! It wasn’t anything fancy, just from Target, but it was a gorgeous pearl color. Totally forgot about it until now! I say go for it if it makes your heart sing.


----------



## tln

RueMonge said:


> I carried one to church today. I have a Venetia and Sophia and I love them for their great leather. Even though the push lock is dated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404325



What is this color? It is beautiful!

I would buy another push lock, no question. I have a peacock Stella and pomegranate Elise and I love them both. I will be watching for something in the above color now!


----------



## KPCoppola

I realize that yes, I still carry push lock bags. My crossbody cammie bags are my go-to everyday bags- especially in fall and winter. They are the perfect size and drop and so well made. Since I purchased them so cheap, I don’t worry about them getting wet, set down anywhere unpleasant, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> Beautiful. I bought my Sophia for the red suede lining.


can you tell me how large that outside zip compartment above the pushlocks is?  would it hold something like a cell phone?
thank you


----------



## RueMonge

tln said:


> What is this color? It is beautiful!
> 
> I would buy another push lock, no question. I have a peacock Stella and pomegranate Elise and I love them both. I will be watching for something in the above color now!


Oh cool I have a pomegranate Venetia. 
my Sophia is a deep purple, maybe eggplant with a red lining.


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> can you tell me how large that outside zip compartment above the pushlocks is?  would it hold something like a cell phone?
> thank you


Rats, I read your question wrong and measured the front push lock pockets at lunch, which are not big enough for a phone.
The front zippered pocket would be about 8” x8”, which should work for a phone. I put mine in there but I have a small iPhone.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> Rats, I read your question wrong and measured the front push lock pockets at lunch, which are not big enough for a phone.
> The front zippered pocket would be about 8” x8”, which should work for a phone. I put mine in there but I have a small iPhone.


thank you


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> thank you


Turns out it’s more like 7 x 6 1/2“.


----------



## Tomsmom

Just received this beauty


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Just received this beauty


pretty...soft calf plum?  lined in suede?


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> pretty...soft calf plum?  lined in suede?


Yes I guess plum and yes lined in suede


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I guess plum and yes lined in suede


very nice
the suede lined bags are heavy but nice quality
enjoy


----------



## monipod

I was tempted get a LV Manhattan (Marc Jacobs era) a couple of years ago even though there was a retro feel about it. The only thing that put me off was that many people said the pushlock was clicky as you walked etc.


----------



## Tomsmom

monipod said:


> I was tempted get a LV Manhattan (Marc Jacobs era) a couple of years ago even though there was a retro feel about it. The only thing that put me off was that many people said the pushlock was clicky as you walked etc.


I have a MJ era Manhattan PM and the push locks aren’t clicky.


----------



## sdkitty

monipod said:


> I was tempted get a LV Manhattan (Marc Jacobs era) a couple of years ago even though there was a retro feel about it. The only thing that put me off was that many people said the pushlock was clicky as you walked etc.


I think the only time the pushlocks would be noisy would be if they were open.


----------



## sdkitty

I got a Sophia....I think the color is Peacock


----------



## monipod

sdkitty said:


> I think the only time the pushlocks would be noisy would be if they were open.


Yes, agreed. I think it'd be noisy if you kept the flap open, which I tend to do. It wouldn't stop me from buying one if I had to have one though!


----------



## sdkitty

monipod said:


> Yes, agreed. I think it'd be noisy if you kept the flap open, which I tend to do. It wouldn't stop me from buying one if I had to have one though!


I have a Blake and I've never used the pushlock compartments...for one thing they're small and also maybe in part I didn't want to scratch the gold HW


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> When you have to push a lock down to open what is usually the flap. They even had them in the 1940s but they are synonymous with the 1960 and '70s
> 
> Like @RueMonge's or mine below:
> 
> View attachment 5404347


Hi
I just got a stella in this color combo - navy with red suede lining
I can't find the made in italy stamp anywhere.  bag looks authentic with riri zippers, Marc Jacobs on the sides of the zippers.  does your bag have "made in italy" anywhere on it?
thank you


----------



## papertiger

sdkitty said:


> Hi
> I just got a stella in this color combo - navy with red suede lining
> I can't find the made in italy stamp anywhere.  bag looks authentic with riri zippers, Marc Jacobs on the sides of the zippers.  does your bag have "made in italy" anywhere on it?
> thank you



I'm the other side of the country to my bag atm   I'm sure it will be the same as the other MJs of the period.


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> I'm the other side of the country to my bag atm   I'm sure it will be the same as the other MJs of the period.


Thank you for responding


----------



## sdkitty

here's my new stella


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> here's my new stella


@KPCoppola are you related to sofia?


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> I'm the other side of the country to my bag atm   I'm sure it will be the same as the other MJs of the period.


I think my navy stella is from 2004.  can't find made in Italy anywhere but this old post from @kateincali makes me feel better

quote:  that photo is showing up a little blurry for me but overall it looks fine. the color is Washed Rose and the season is Fall 2004. lack of a MIT label is fine for this one.


----------



## new.old.bag

Sometimes it can be stamped in the suede. And sometimes wears out/fades away because of the nature of suede. Love your new bag. My very favorite MJ color combo of all time.


----------



## new.old.bag

sdkitty said:


> I got a Sophia....I think the color is Peacock
> View attachment 5412496


I think this color is Spearmint, gorgeous! Also your navy bag is Indigo.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> I think this color is Spearmint, gorgeous! Also your navy bag is Indigo.


thank you 
someone else said the sophia might be spearmint too.  It's almost turquoise but just a bit more green.  Glad to see some people here from back in the day.  This subforum has gone so quiet.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> Sometimes it can be stamped in the suede. And sometimes wears out/fades away because of the nature of suede. Love your new bag. My very favorite MJ color combo of all time.


I guess the made in Italy wasn't there or faded away.  I looked hard for it, including the part of the lining that's behind the zipper.
Interesting how they made the zippers to come all the way undone.  When I first got the bag I thought the zipper was broken.  Fixed it but it comes undone pretty easily.


----------



## new.old.bag

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> someone else said the sophia might be spearmint too.  It's almost turquoise but just a bit more green.  Glad to see some people here from back in the day.  This subforum has gone so quiet.


People are missing out because these older MJ bags are extreme value for the money these days, and super high quality. Also IMO many of them are classic enough to NOT look dated. I still love my MJ bags and like you, occasionally shop pre-owned and there are some amazing deals out there. Your spearmint Sophia looks almost brand new.


----------



## Jktgal

new.old.bag said:


> People are missing out because these older MJ bags are extreme value for the money these days, and super high quality.


Nah. More for us.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> People are missing out because these older MJ bags are extreme value for the money these days, and super high quality. Also IMO many of them are classic enough to NOT look dated. I still love my MJ bags and like you, occasionally shop pre-owned and there are some amazing deals out there. Your spearmint Sophia looks almost brand new.


Agree, I love getting these old bags on great condition for a small fraction of the original price.  I don't care if they are dated.  Most of the people I see don't know the difference.
yes the sophia had no tarnish on the HW, very very little evidence of use inside or out....from a sweet seller who said it was too heavy for her.
the stella is just about perfect outside (after a bit of polishing on the HW) and just a couple of small spots on the suede lining.  I was looking today at other stella bags on the TRR.  None of them had the nice red lining like mine and some of them were very dirty inside.  So I feel fortunate to have gotten this one.  I almost bought one on Posh a few weeks back that had a chunk out of the edgecoat.  I was thinking if I got it cheap enough I might not mind.  but as it turns out, I found this one comparably priced in much better condition.  
So I win.  Just out of sheer luck and timing


----------



## new.old.bag

Jktgal said:


> Nah. More for us.


 I mean, we don't have to tell them...If you know, you know!


----------



## Jktgal

new.old.bag said:


> I mean, we don't have to tell them...If you know, you know!


I think enough people know. A few bags I've been eyeing on TRR have been snapped up at very good prices. It's strange but I feel no resentment and actually quite happy someone is going to get such a beauty at giveaway prices. The sisterhood of the mj oldie goodies.

Btw this one is interesting use of the pushlock. Wonder if it's decorative only, or actually functions to tighten/loosen the belt around the bag.


----------



## Monera

Oooh I really like the asymmetry of it! The zippered handle is interesting too


----------



## sdkitty

Jktgal said:


> I think enough people know. A few bags I've been eyeing on TRR have been snapped up at very good prices. It's strange but I feel no resentment and actually quite happy someone is going to get such a beauty at giveaway prices. The sisterhood of the mj oldie goodies.
> 
> Btw this one is interesting use of the pushlock. Wonder if it's decorative only, or actually functions to tighten/loosen the belt around the bag.
> View attachment 5433725


never seen this one....clean lines
this one has been on TRR for a while....not excellent condition but a pretty color and the tarnish on the HW can be easily remedied


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/marc-jacobs-leather-buckle-tote-dbrem


----------



## new.old.bag

I think that one
 is the peacock color.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> I think that one
> is the peacock color.


I like that color but for the Stella, which is so large, I think maybe the darker the color the better - something like black or navy is going to appear a bit smaller


----------



## KPCoppola

sdkitty said:


> @KPCoppola are you related to sofia?


 
Haha I wish.
I would have MANY more handbags.


----------



## new.old.bag

@sdkitty I took an inspiration from you. This arrived for me today: A pocket satchel sister to your Stella. She looks brand new and is HUGE…stuffed with a big bath towel in this pic with plenty more room still inside. The zipper is also the same as the Stella where it detaches at the end. A bit fussy but otherwise I am in love with this bag. Apologize in advance if this picture is really large, I’m not up to speed with pics on TPF.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> @sdkitty I took an inspiration from you. This arrived for me today: A pocket satchel sister to your Stella. She looks brand new and is HUGE…stuffed with a big bath towel in this pic with plenty more room still inside. The zipper is also the same as the Stella where it detaches at the end. A bit fussy but otherwise I am in love with this bag. Apologize in advance if this picture is really large, I’m not up to speed with pics on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539530


very nice!  I'm not familiar with this style but I like a large bag and the leather looks great


----------



## new.old.bag

sdkitty said:


> very nice!  I'm not familiar with this style but I like a large bag and the leather looks great


There don’t seem to be many of this style out there although they do pop up now and again. I thought it was going to be more like the standard pocket satchel in size but the largeness is a pleasant surprise + the indigo color with contrast stitching is just so nice. All for under 75 bucks! Love these old MJ bags.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> There don’t seem to be many of this style out there although they do pop up now and again. I thought it was going to be more like the standard pocket satchel in size but the largeness is a pleasant surprise + the indigo color with contrast stitching is just so nice. All for under 75 bucks! Love these old MJ bags.


oh, thought it was black....nice with the minimal HW 
I know there are some great deals out there on these bags and I don't care if they are dated
I think I probably have all the pushlock bags I want now....I had the black blake with gold HW for a couple of years and then recently got three with silver HW...most recently Stella in peacock....got a great deal with that one due to someone's pure laziness in not cleaning her up


----------



## new.old.bag

sdkitty said:


> oh, thought it was black....nice with the minimal HW
> I know there are some great deals out there on these bags and I don't care if they are dated
> I think I probably have all the pushlock bags I want now....I had the black blake with gold HW for a couple of years and then recently got three with silver HW...most recently Stella in peacock....got a great deal with that one due to someone's pure laziness in not cleaning her up


Peacock is another favorite color of mine. I don’t have any with gold hardware but a black Blake with gold hw sound very upscale and classy. I also don’t mind if the bags look outdated, they are designed very well and IMO have classic features classic and don’t look outdated in the way that some other bags from the same era do. Interesting feature of this bag is that the rings are larger than the rings on the Stella and Sophia and many other MJ bags which helps the scale of the bag look “normal.” It’s actually big enough to go over the shoulder. I should have put a coke can in my photo.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> Peacock is another favorite color of mine. I don’t have any with gold hardware but a black Blake with gold hw sound very upscale and classy. I also don’t mind if the bags look outdated, they are designed very well and IMO have classic features classic and don’t look outdated in the way that some other bags from the same era do. Interesting feature of this bag is that the rings are larger than the rings on the Stella and Sophia and many other MJ bags which helps the scale of the bag look “normal.” It’s actually big enough to go over the shoulder. I should have put a coke can in my photo.


I always wanted a black blake with gold HW.  To me it's kinda dressy or ladylike.  Now that I have it, I don't carry it often for some reason.
The idea for the stella and sophia with the silver HW was just something that came to me recently.  I don't know what got me started on that but I find the silver HW looks more casual to me.  and it's fun getting these great deals.


----------



## Coach Superfan

sdkitty said:


> I think these may look a bit dated but I still like them.  would you still want one?  if you have one, do you carry it?


I've never considered the pushlock dated. More so Classic


----------



## rorosity

Absolutely still love MJ pushlock designs.  I just bought a beautiful white Blake on TRR.  I think of them as classics, but I really think they have a cool modern retro vibe to them.  I will never get tired of these designs.  Love them so much!


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> Absolutely still love MJ pushlock designs.  I just bought a beautiful white Blake on TRR.  I think of them as classics, but I really think they have a cool modern retro vibe to them.  I will never get tired of these designs.  Love them so much!


is the Blake white white (not ivory)?  gold HW?  suede lining?  maybe you'd like to post a picture


----------



## rorosity

Here is the link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-edboe

It's the bag showing SOLD.  It has grey suede lining and gold hardware.  The suede lining needs a bit of TLC and the corners are a little smudged and need some cleaning, but the bag seems to be in overall great condition.


----------



## rorosity

I also picked up another bag.  Not sure what the official style name is.  It reminds me of a cross between a Sophia and Angela - or is it one of these styles?  https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-dkjsw

It's the orange bag showing SOLD.  It has fabric "raincoat" type lining.


----------



## Jktgal

rorosity said:


> Here is the link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-edboe
> 
> It's the bag showing SOLD.  It has grey suede lining and gold hardware.  The suede lining needs a bit of TLC and the corners are a little smudged and need some cleaning, but the bag seems to be in overall great condition.


I'm surprised it's listed as "good" only - the outside looks like at least a very good condition?

I feel that lately the condition rating of TRR report is a bit lower than my expectation given pictures. I wonder if they've doctored the pictures more, or if their condition standards have been raised.....


----------



## rorosity

I have had really good luck with TRR and Tradesy.  Most everything I have purchased has looked almost new and they definitely were not listed or priced as new.


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> Here is the link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-edboe
> 
> It's the bag showing SOLD.  It has grey suede lining and gold hardware.  The suede lining needs a bit of TLC and the corners are a little smudged and need some cleaning, but the bag seems to be in overall great condition.


great....I've gotten two MJ bags on TRR recently
yours is pretty


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> I have had really good luck with TRR and Tradesy.  Most everything I have purchased has looked almost new and they definitely were not listed or priced as new.


my most recent purchase there was a bag that just needed an easy cleanup....because the prior owner didn't bother, I got it for a great price and it's in excellent condition now


----------



## rorosity

sdkitty said:


> great....I've gotten two MJ bags on TRR recently
> yours is pretty


Thanks!  I used to shy away from white bags, but I have been drawn to them lately.  I think part of the reason I didn't wear them before is that I was working and used to commute on public transportation.  I was so worried they would get filthy, I ended up never wearing my lighter bags.  I am retired now and have a lot more freedom in my wardrobe.  I plan on wearing this one!

Do you know the style of the orange bag I posted?  I have been wanting an orange shoulder bag and this one popped up.  It reminds me of an Angela I have, but the strap is a bit different.


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> I also picked up another bag.  Not sure what the official style name is.  It reminds me of a cross between a Sophia and Angela - or is it one of these styles?  https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-dkjsw
> 
> It's the orange bag showing SOLD.  It has fabric "raincoat" type lining.


that orange bag does remind me of Angela except with two outside zip pockets instead of one.  I had an Angela and it had the fabric lining too, and very smooth leather.  I'm sure if you search this MJ forum you could find where someone bought one like the orange one and maybe find the name.  Pretty bag.


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> Thanks!  I used to shy away from white bags, but I have been drawn to them lately.  I think part of the reason I didn't wear them before is that I was working and used to commute on public transportation.  I was so worried they would get filthy, I ended up never wearing my lighter bags.  I am retired now and have a lot more freedom in my wardrobe.  I plan on wearing this one!
> 
> Do you know the style of the orange bag I posted?  I have been wanting an orange shoulder bag and this one popped up.  It reminds me of an Angela I have, but the strap is a bit different.


I'm not one for white bags for the reason you said - getting dirty.  also I think they look bigger.  but in the case of your Blake, it isn't a huge bag to begin with (like Stella) and I like the gold HW with the white.


----------



## new.old.bag

What is that zipper on the side of the orange one? Does it expand the bag?


----------



## rorosity

new.old.bag said:


> What is that zipper on the side of the orange one? Does it expand the bag?


Yes.  It goes all the way around and it expands it a bit.  Not a huge amount, but there is about 2.5 - 3” of leather between the open zipper.  I just received the bag today and it’s in great condition.  After a bit of searching, I figured out the bag is a Lisa Hobo.  I’ve seen it in black and brown on different sites and I saw a bright red, too.


----------



## rorosity

I couldn't pass this one up - it's an Amethyst Blake.  I ended up paying $52 plus shipping on TRR.  I have an extensive Blake collection and did not need another burgundy/plum/wine colored Blake, but I have always wanted this one.  I am a sucker for Blake, Venetia and Stella.  I love and own lots of other MJ bags, all different styles, but these three are such classics to me.   



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-ei0l1


----------



## Esquared72

I love the push lock classics…still have a Pomegranate Blake, an Olive Large Multipocket, and a Black Stella. They’ve all held up amazingly and are some of the best made bags in my collection.


----------



## rorosity

Esquared72 said:


> I love the push lock classics…still have a Pomegranate Blake, an Olive Large Multipocket, and a Black Stella. They’ve all held up amazingly and are some of the best made bags in my collection.


They really are such great quality bags.  It shocks me to see the prices of some bags when I go into Nordstrom or another higher end department stores and realize there are really beautiful options available on the secondhand market at a fraction of the cost.  The leather on these bags is so beautiful. MJ and Chloe have spoiled me.


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

I've been shopping for a MJ Sofia bag and I see a lot of bags listed as "Sophia" bags. Is this a typo or are there two different bag names/styles? Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

mr_pibb_fan said:


> I've been shopping for a MJ Sofia bag and I see a lot of bags listed as "Sophia" bags. Is this a typo or are there two different bag names/styles? Thanks!


I see them both ways. Also Sophia’s called stells. And all different ones called Blake


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

sdkitty said:


> I see them both ways. Also Sophia’s called stells. And all different ones called Blake


Gosh it's so confusing


----------



## sdkitty

You ha


mr_pibb_fan said:


> Gosh it's so confusing


You need to just search Marc jacobs


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> I got a Sophia....I think the color is Peacock
> View attachment 5412496


actually I learned this isn't peackock....maybe spearmint
this is peacock


----------



## new.old.bag

spearmint is a light teal like the color of ThredUp‘s Logo but nicer. Spearmint is harder to find in good shape. I do think your other bag is Spearmint.


----------



## Jktgal

@sdkitty look at this pushlock in pink patent leather


----------



## sdkitty

Jktgal said:


> @sdkitty look at this pushlock in pink patent leather
> 
> View attachment 5671985


I'm personally not a fan of patent leather but that's pretty - very feminine


----------



## Jktgal

It doesn't look very patenty though, does it? Not too much luster. I had to really zoom in to see the texture (or it could just be my eyes....)


----------



## sdkitty

Jktgal said:


> It doesn't look very patenty though, does it? Not too much luster. I had to really zoom in to see the texture (or it could just be my eyes....)


no it doesn't look very shiny but I think patent leather always is, right?  are you thinking of buying it?


----------



## 880

I like the look of a push lock, but the last one I bought was many many years ago. Cannot remember if back then MJ was designing RTW for LV or his eponymous brand.  The push lock didn’t feel all that solid and sometimes it rattled. So, I probably wouldn’t buy one again JMO . I do find them cute and easy to use though


----------



## sdkitty

880 said:


> I like the look of a push lock, but the last one I bought was many many years ago. Cannot remember if back then MJ was designing RTW for LV or his eponymous brand.  The push lock didn’t feel all that solid and sometimes it rattled. So, I probably wouldn’t buy one again JMO . I do find them cute and easy to use though


my pushlocks are nice and heavy....maybe some rattling when driving in the car but I keep them closed all the time so no rattling when I carry the bags
As far as using the pushlock compartments, with my Blake with gold HW, I never used them.  partly that I thought they were small and partly I didn't want to scratch the HW.  With silver HW bags, I've used them for something I won't reach for frequently (like extra cash)


----------

